# What could be the use case?



## Crivens (Oct 11, 2010)

Pondering where to post this (scriptimg/devel/embedded/jokes/...) and coming up undecided, I think here is best. Sorry if it is a re-post.

Is this a good idea? It reminds me of the good old /vmunix.elc joke, but apart from rapid prototyping - what would you do with this (apart from turning it off ASAP in the kernel config)?


----------



## tingo (Oct 15, 2010)

Just wait and see - if it is a good idea, someone will start using it. If it is not a good idea, it will be removed in the future again.


----------

